# Lily plant grow without bulb?



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello, I searched the forum and online and couldn't find my answer. I purchased two dwarf lily plants and they just came in the mail. When I was taking them out of the packaging, one of the plants broke off the bulb. The plant is ~10 inches tall and has quite a few roots. Does this plant need the bulb to survive or will it be fine on its own? Is the bulb likely to regrow into a plant?


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

You should be able to save the plant and the tuber. What has happened, is the growing tip broke off the tuber (bulb), which should be fine. As long as the whole growing tip broke off, the plant should survive. A new growing tip should sprout from the original tuber, but this isn't always successful. Hopefully, you'll end up with two plants from one!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

You'll be fine. Just plant it up. That's what happened to my green tiger lotus when I first bought and I freaked! But it's now about a year later, the plant is thriving and I've sold off about 6-8 side shoots and daughter plants, most without bulbs too, and those who got them report back they are doing great.

About 2-3 months ago I found the tinest of a red lotus leaf in with a plant order. It had a couple of small roots, and another even smaller tiny leaf. I planted it up. It's still sort of small (about 4-5 inches in diameter of leaf "circle") but has also already put out 2-3 daughter plants (of which two I've sold off!).


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Here is some more helpful info for you:

http://www.victoria-adventure.org/waterlilies_images/sean_tuber_tutorial/page1.html


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks guys!


----------

